
Switching roles told me how hard it is for women to get the respect they deserve - pvorb
https://twitter.com/SchneidRemarks/status/839910253680553988?s=09
======
pvorb
Disclaimer: This story is _not_ by me but really worth reading. Posting it
here for better discussion.

